# Long-time reader, first-time poster



## Stutz63 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi gang, I'm Walker. I have been reading the forums for about three years while crewing on a J/130 in Milwaukee. I recently moved back "home" (sort of) to Western Wisconsin/Minneapolis, MN this last spring. I just recently purchased a 1973 Catalina 22 that was extremely well taken care of and am now just starting to learn the ins and outs of her. This last Saturday, in 20+ knot winds, she had a mast failure and the mast essentially buckled in the middle about two feet from the spreaders. So after a few successful sails with crew and single-handing, I'm back to being land-locked while I figure out what to do about my mast. Just thought I would introduce myself before I start posting other places looking for advice on how to go about doing repairs to the mast, mast-head, standing rigging, etc. Glad to join such a knowledgeable group of like-minded folks!


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Stutz63 said:


> Hi gang, I'm Walker. I have been reading the forums for about three years while crewing on a J/130 in Milwaukee. I recently moved back "home" (sort of) to Western Wisconsin/Minneapolis, MN this last spring. I just recently purchased a 1973 Catalina 22 that was extremely well taken care of and am now just starting to learn the ins and outs of her. This last Saturday, in 20+ knot winds, she had a mast failure and the mast essentially buckled in the middle about two feet from the spreaders. So after a few successful sails with crew and single-handing, I'm back to being land-locked while I figure out what to do about my mast. Just thought I would introduce myself before I start posting other places looking for advice on how to go about doing repairs to the mast, mast-head, standing rigging, etc. Glad to join such a knowledgeable group of like-minded folks!


Ouch! That makes me sad. I have a 1974 Catalina 22 (hull 3746) in Minneapolis. It was windy on Saturday, that's for sure.

It is possible to have a sleeve made to fix the damaged section. Someone on my lake had it done. If you want me to I could ask to see who they had fix it.


----------



## Stutz63 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Minnesail! I have actually seen some of your posts (not to be creepy) given you're in the same area and have a similar boat! Yes, Saturday was brutal. I shouldn't have been out, but I guess that's stuff you learn when you're a first-timer. 

What lake are you on? If you could get any info about repairing the damaged mast, I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks so much!


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm on Lake Nokomis, a small lake but a very friendly and helpful group of sailors. We have an active Facebook page, search for Lake Nokomis Sailing.

Where were you sailing when disaster struck?

I will ask around about that mast repair. Our early boats have a thinner mast than later ones, I guess you are an example of why Catalina beefed them up. I've been out in 30 knot gusts and haven't broken mine yet! I wonder if your rigging tension was uneven.


----------



## Stutz63 (Sep 2, 2016)

I live just west of Nokomis off Diamond Lake Rd west of 35! I have never sailed that lake but it looks like fun. I have spent some time on Calhoun, which isn't bad either. 

I was on Lake Wissota in Chippewa Falls, WI. Might have had it tensioned wrong, although I checked with the Loos gauge prior to going out. Might not have had it correct regardless. Like I said, I am pretty new to this boat and that was the strongest wind I have encountered with the new boat. Yes, I did read about how older Catalinas have had mast failure similar. I will be sure to check out the FB group. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Was the boat insured? Keeping in mind that a lot of home owners and renters insurance also cover boats in this price range.


----------



## Landwalker (Aug 23, 2016)

Stutz63 said:


> Hi gang, I'm Walker. I have been reading the forums for about three years while crewing on a J/130 in Milwaukee. I recently moved back "home" (sort of) to Western Wisconsin/Minneapolis, MN this last spring. I just recently purchased a 1973 Catalina 22 that was extremely well taken care of and am now just starting to learn the ins and outs of her. This last Saturday, in 20+ knot winds, she had a mast failure and the mast essentially buckled in the middle about two feet from the spreaders. So after a few successful sails with crew and single-handing, I'm back to being land-locked while I figure out what to do about my mast. Just thought I would introduce myself before I start posting other places looking for advice on how to go about doing repairs to the mast, mast-head, standing rigging, etc. Glad to join such a knowledgeable group of like-minded folks!


Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa. Whoa.

Whoa.

There's another person whose actual name is Walker?

Whoa.

Maybe we're only limited to one Walker per major U.S. geographical region.*

Obviously I now feel compelled to deliver what seems to be the universal greeting to all Walkers (current sample size to date: me), and ask if anyone ever calls you "Texas Ranger". 

With the formalities taken care of, sorry to hear about the mast issues, though. Keep us up to date on the fix (assuming and hoping you are able to get it fixed). If you ever find yourself out in Maine, let me know so I can vacate the area and maintain the Walker equilibrium (or remain, risk collapsing the universe in on itself, and buy you a drink).

* I now know a total of three: One in New England (me), one in the Southeast, and one in the upper Midwest.


----------



## Stutz63 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Greg, yes the boat was insured; I got a marine policy on it right when I purchased. I just don't want to go that route if I don't need to. 

WALKER?! Shut the front door... I have NEVER met another first-name Walker. Yes, holy sh*t all the time I get "Texas Ranger." One of my nicknames as a kid was "Chuck" (for Norris. SMH). I lived outside of Boston for 3 years, so I think we're ok in terms of the Walker equilibrium; of course, now that we *know*, all bets might be off! Just think of how confused the bar tender would be when we both say "put this one on Walker's tab!" Anyway, great to meet another Walker!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Welcome to SailNet. I am sorry to hear about the loss of your mast. I have a couple thoughts here:

Like other's have said, I would suggest that you talk with your insurance company. They may total the boat for the price of a mast, but they may not. Depending on the company, it can really simplify life if they handle it.

Next option would be to buy a spar section. Catalina had it's own proprietary spars for some boats and some spars. Most of those original Catalina spars are no longer available. But many of the Catalina masts were standard sections made by the usual extruders (Maybe Dwyer, Kenyon, or one of those) and those standard sections may still be available. The cheapest thing may be to buy a new spar section from the manufacturer and then transfer the old hardware and rigging. That would require contacting customer support at Catalina and asking them to provide you with the manufacturer and spar section that was used on your particular boat. A spar section for a boat that size may be something in the $500-700 range.

It may be possible to sleeve the mast, but that would still require locating a short section of the correct spar and it probably won't save much since its expensive to do that right.

Find a used spar or rig. That may be possible since many of these boats have been been lost over time to one screwball thing or another. The other thing might be to buy a really beat up Catalina 22 and strip it. I know of a number of cases where that was done with Catalina 27's and Alberg 30's. It is not unusual to find really beat up examples of the Cat 22 for free or for a grand or two around here. (Here's one for $200 https://annapolis.craigslist.org/boa/5766726188.html , which is a pretty cheap price for a mast, but of course then you need to dispose of the boat).

Whatever you do, good luck in getting the old girl back together and out on the water.

Jeff


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to SN and sorry about the demasting. I know the feeling, lost mine this year on my 235. I sail on Minnetonka out of Wayzata Yacht Club. You should come racing! Hopefully you can get a mast and get back on the water as soon as possible., I was off for 9 weeks...... Any thoughts on to why the rig came down?


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

The mast on my Catalina 22 was broken too, although mine happened while in winter storage at a marina. My mast was down for the season and the neighboring boat's was up--he lost his mast in a nor'easter, which fell down and karate-chopped mine. I went through insurance, thinking that they'd just get the other guy's insurance to cover it. That turned into a whole thing in and of itself, but in the end, I got a new mast for the price of my deductible, including new standing rigging. Catalina still makes the C22 masts, and you can order one pre-rigged. The marina that did the work made a case that it would be cheaper overall to buy the rigged mast than to have their rigger move the standing rigging to the new extrusion, which was a bonus.

It might not be as clear cut to go through insurance in your case, since it wasn't broken by someone else, and getting a brand-new fully-rigged mast is probably the most expensive option, but it is _an_ option, and you'd know for sure that everything was in good shape.

Best of luck getting her fixed up.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Good replies so far.
Be careful with insurance here as Chip suggests. If the Ins. Co. adjuster/surveyor determines that the breakage is due to "normal wear & tear" they may reject covering the claim. The reason for the breakage should be investigated by you, or a surveyor you hire to make a report. A good surveyor will be able to make a report that the Ins. would pay for given sufficient grounds. Your say-so is not sufficient grounds.

It would be worthwhile to contact a surveyor on many levels as they may be able to help point you in the right direction with your repairs or replacement.

As to repairing a broken mast like yous, it is generally unadvisable, unless you know of a really good metal working shop that can make a sleeve that will support the break at least 3' in either direction while still keeping the mast straight and true. Hopefully out of the same aluminum alloy. I'm just picking 3' and I'm not an engineer or naval architect, it could even be longer. The repair has to be true or it will break again, perhaps in a different spot when the wind tops 20 knots again. The repair will also add some weight aloft which is not good.
But hey, if you have your own metal shop and love doing this kind of stuff, by all means have at. 
I'd recommend not throwing good money after bad by repairing it and bite the bullet and order a new mast from Catalina; even the un-rigged one that Chip mentions. (I'm great at spending other peoples money.) You would learn a lot by rigging the wires yourself or even observing your rigger while they do it.
You will also be able to sail with a high degree of confidence that your rig is solid if you replace it. 

You didn't say (or I dont recall) if your shrouds/stays need replacing but I will assume that they most certainly do, or are suspect. You can take your existing stays off the rig and bring them to a rigger to replicate, or do it yourself. Take old hardware off mast and pray that it fits the new expensive extrusion you ordered.

Anyway, good luck, glad no one was hurt and may you and your boat be whole again soon.


----------



## Stutz63 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you, Jeff, CB, Chip, and Caleb! I really appreciate all the advice and suggestions! I think I'm going to scour the Internet for a used Catalina mast (70s-80s) and if all else fails, just order a new mast through Catalina. As far as the rest of the issues, I'm going to to a thorough investigation of all the shrouds, stays, chainplates etc. to make sure no other structural damage was done. Thanks again, I really appreciate all the help, and I will be sure to let you all know how it works out! 

Also, CB, I have been looking at WYC for awhile! Me and the First Mate think that might be the club we try to join; I have heard great things about it and the racing is excellent! Hope to see you out there soon!


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Stutz63 said:


> Thank you, Jeff, CB, Chip, and Caleb! I really appreciate all the advice and suggestions! I think I'm going to scour the Internet for a used Catalina mast (70s-80s) and if all else fails, just order a new mast through Catalina. As far as the rest of the issues, I'm going to to a thorough investigation of all the shrouds, stays, chainplates etc. to make sure no other structural damage was done. Thanks again, I really appreciate all the help, and I will be sure to let you all know how it works out!
> 
> Also, CB, I have been looking at WYC for awhile! Me and the First Mate think that might be the club we try to join; I have heard great things about it and the racing is excellent! Hope to see you out there soon!


Feel free to drop me a PM with contact info. Still a bit of fall sailing and racing left, always opportunities to crew. We go to the end of October. If you want to see the culture, just go to the website and watch the 50th anniversary video. Great place to be. Hope to see you out soon!


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm 99% sure there is a C22 owner's forum. You might want to check it out. I have a C34 and I can't tell you how active their owners web site is and how much it helped me both before and after buying my boat.

Try this:
http://www.catalina22experiment.com/


----------

